# Stevia and nursing...safe???



## maureen73 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am so hesitant to put anything in my body while nursing. I am trying to find a protein powder for my smoothies and found several that were all natural without vitamins added but did have stevia as a sweetener. I called the 1-800 number and they gave the standard "not enough research to say if it is or isn't safe". Sigh....I ended up buying a plain version rice protein powder with nothing in it but yuck! I was hoping for something with a nice flavor. Any thoughts or info? Thanks.


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

There is very limited info, but I did find this:
http://neonatal.ama.ttuhsc.edu/cgi-b...cus/discus.cgi


----------

